# Houston Area Cubing Club/Org?



## bananapoopking (Sep 5, 2017)

Is there any cubing clubs/orgs around the Houston area (pref. North Houston)?
I can't find anything and it makes me sad.


----------



## baristacuber (Jan 9, 2019)

I've been looking for the same thing, I live in the Galleria area though.


----------



## Ty Of the houston area (Jan 17, 2020)

Hey I’ve been on the search I’m in middle school but I’ve been wanting to meet some other Speed solvers I live in a little town called waller


----------



## G0ingInsqne (Jan 17, 2020)

Same I live in the memorial area in Houston and am looking for a club-ish thing.


----------



## Ty Of the houston area (Jan 24, 2020)

IM ACTUALY HAPPY I thot I was the only one


----------

